# Gps Specific To Rv's



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

We plan on buying a GPS but want one that will not only get us to our destination but do so while keeping us from getting stuck in places we can't get out of. It sounds like they make units with software that truckers use to avoid these situations. Are there units specific to RV travel and if not, are there any short comings with the units truckers use?

Thanks.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I would be curious whether GM has software available for their built in GPS Navigation??


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We use "co-pilot laptop 11", it works with our laptop, and you can put in the exact length of your TV and TT. We used it all last summer with no problems.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My Garmin Street Pilot (550C) has a setting for "trucks" that steers us away from small city streets that are not designed for the big rigs. Sometimes it is frustrating, because it takes me a LONG way out of the way, but will eventually get us there. It generally steers you toward the established truck routes.

I don't know how we ever got by without the Garmin! (Well, we used MS Streets and Trips to plot out day-by-day driving directions/maps, but still had to sometimes make spot-decisions.)

I'd make sure that whatever unit you buy, be sure that it comes with the ability to set it up like mine. I am not aware of any units that are set up to guide RVs, specifically, but I'm sure that someone at Camping World could answer that question.

Just my take on this topic.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> My Garmin Street Pilot (550C) has a setting for "trucks" that steers us away from small city streets that are not designed for the big rigs. Sometimes it is frustrating, because it takes me a LONG way out of the way, but will eventually get us there. It generally steers you toward the established truck routes.


x2.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ember said:


> We use "co-pilot laptop 11", it works with our laptop, and you can put in the exact length of your TV and TT. We used it all last summer with no problems.
> TTFN
> Ember


So, is this software come with a GPS unit? I did a search on line and found this site click here - it has 2 options. Sounds like a good program - if you have a laptop.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> We use "co-pilot laptop 11", it works with our laptop, and you can put in the exact length of your TV and TT. We used it all last summer with no problems.
> TTFN
> Ember


So, is this software come with a GPS unit? I did a search on line and found this site click here - it has 2 options. Sounds like a good program - if you have a laptop.
[/quote]
Copilot spends a lot of effort on the truck side. I used to run a version on a PDA. It worked pretty well, but I ended up with a Garmin for DW because she didn't want to have to "mess with it."








At the time it was nowhere near as user friendly as a Garmin, but that was 4-5 years ago.

They had some really neat features for the trucks (including 2 way tracking), but I never needed/wanted those details.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our Garmin nuvi 680 has the Truck Route feature as well. Haven't needed to use it as of yet, so I can't give you an accurate review


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> We use "co-pilot laptop 11", it works with our laptop, and you can put in the exact length of your TV and TT. We used it all last summer with no problems.
> TTFN
> Ember


So, is this software come with a GPS unit? I did a search on line and found this site click here - it has 2 options. Sounds like a good program - if you have a laptop.
[/quote]
Copilot spends a lot of effort on the truck side. I used to run a version on a PDA. It worked pretty well, but I ended up with a Garmin for DW because she didn't want to have to "mess with it."








At the time it was nowhere near as user friendly as a Garmin, but that was 4-5 years ago.

They had some really neat features for the trucks (including 2 way tracking), but I never needed/wanted those details.
[/quote]

we use it with our laptop.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ember said:


> We use "co-pilot laptop 11", it works with our laptop, and you can put in the exact length of your TV and TT. We used it all last summer with no problems.
> TTFN
> Ember


So, is this software come with a GPS unit? I did a search on line and found this site click here - it has 2 options. Sounds like a good program - if you have a laptop.
[/quote]
Copilot spends a lot of effort on the truck side. I used to run a version on a PDA. It worked pretty well, but I ended up with a Garmin for DW because she didn't want to have to "mess with it."








At the time it was nowhere near as user friendly as a Garmin, but that was 4-5 years ago.

They had some really neat features for the trucks (including 2 way tracking), but I never needed/wanted those details.
[/quote]

we use it with our laptop.

[/quote]

does your laptop have a built in GPS?


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks to all for the replies.

I like the idea of the co-pilot laptop. Problem for us is our laptop is a 17 inch. Very heavy and I wouldn't want it simply sitting on the console. I thought about a mount but the ones I saw on the net were quite expensive. Not sure I could make one myself so will probably go with a hand held. I talked to an RV salesman today who has an in dash screen and thinks the software is Garmin. His has various modes including auto, truck, bus and emergency vehicles.

I see a lot of you have Garmins. We've been trying to decide between the Garmin or Magellan. I'm inclined to go with the Garmin but am open to any thoughts if one brand performs better than another.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Does anyone know if the truck setting consider bridge heights?

I thought I was in real trouble when I followed a route my Garmin laid out for us this past summer.

The road it had us on had a number of warning signs about bridge heights. Seems the the bridges were lower than usual due to a curved design. I would have been in real trouble if I didn't know my height and had unknowingly gotten on that particular road.

If the truck setting considers bridge heights then I would think you wouldn't have that concern.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We own the Garmin 660, works great. Never leave home with out it.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

bill_pfaff said:


> Does anyone know if the truck setting consider bridge heights?
> 
> I thought I was in real trouble when I followed a route my Garmin laid out for us this past summer.
> 
> ...


Good point! - also do they provide updates for detours and/or road construction?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Does anyone know if the truck setting consider bridge heights?
> 
> I thought I was in real trouble when I followed a route my Garmin laid out for us this past summer.
> 
> ...


Good point! - also do they provide updates for detours and/or road construction?
[/quote]

Normally only as a separate subscription. I think it is covered in traffic function. Europe gets free traffic info over FM, but here in the US it is a subscription service, and is not available everywhere yet.

Overall any of the big 3, Garmin, Tom Tom, or Magellen will give good service. My Tom Tom has been great and only routed me over one questionable road in the mountains, paved but narrow. It does not have a "truck" setting which I wish it did. Just makes me manually check the route sometimes. I did add a bridge height POI file that shows up on the map so a quick glance at the overall route shows me any areas of concern.

I dislike the Garmin because when I bought a 360 a couple of years ago, it did not allow you to create multiple destination trips. So I couldn't force it to take certain roads, or have it help me determine the best order to go to a number of stops. May have been added in the newer models, but the Tom Tom and Magellan have this feature now.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

bill_pfaff said:


> *Does anyone know if the truck setting consider bridge heights?
> *


_Per Garmin:
_
Question: Does the mapping software in my unit *have* Trucking routes?
*
Answer:* Garmin® mapping software does not contain *truck* routes or low clearances. You can put your unit in *Truck* Mode, which means that the unit navigates on major roads as much as possible. However, if there is only one way to get to your destination and you need to go down a street on which trucks are not allowed, the unit will plan to navigate that road.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Is there any *GPS* out there that _does_ have truck routes and warn of low clearances? - other than co-pilot 11?


----------

